# Night time worries



## MartinA (Apr 23, 2013)

One of my big worries, although my son has had T1 now for 6 years and only once was delirious on waking, but still I worry about a big low in the night and my son not waking. Now he is older, we don't check on him and he is left to get up and go out to work , as he has a later start than I.

I wondered if anyone has heard of any wristband that could be worn that would give out a beep, or connect to a mobile phone, if the heartbeat slowed sufficiently to indicate pre coma.

Any thoughts? Or is there a product out there that you know about?

Thanks


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi MartinA, welcome to the forum  I have heard about these wristbands and read what others have to say, and unfortunately almost all the reaction has been negative and that they are pretty much a waste of time. I believe they work by measuring changes in temperature and moisture from sweat and this is not necessarily a reliable way of detecting a low at night. The most reliable way of detecting and alarming is a CGMS (Continuous Glucose Monitoring System), which have special sensors inserted under the skin. However, these are VERY expensive, with the devices ?800+ and sensors around ?50 each - the sensors only last a few days, so it can be a very costly business.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Martin,

I'm not aware of any devices other than the CGM or setting the alarm and physically testing BG's. ( unfortunately  )


----------



## Copepod (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome MartinA. As others have said, continuous glucose monitoring measures changes in conductivity on skin, due to sweat, but can be fooled by sweat due to high air temperature or getting wet in bath / shower. Plus monitors and sensors are very expensive.

How old is your son? I'm guessing at least 16, as he's working? Perhaps better for him to concentrate on precautions / extra testing on nights following activities that can increase chances of hypoglycaemia eg drinking alcohol or physical activity - in both cases, precautions are basically eating carbohydrate before sleeping, and possibly reducing long acting dose if taken at night.


----------

